# router chucks



## Tony (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi
I have a question and hope someone can help me?

On the tv show Router Wksp they use two wrenches to install and remove their router bits.
My question is? Is there a modification done to the routers to be able to use two wrenches or is there a standard adaptor one is able to purchase to fit on a all routers.
I presemtly own four routers and on none of them am I able to use two wrenches they all have the system in which there is a chuck lock and a single wrench.

If anyone out there can help me I would appreciate it very much because I sure would love to use the two wrench system.

Thanks Tony


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Tony,
I don't think there is an adaptor to make a router accept a two wrench system, but maybe someone else has heard of one. I think the only thing you could do to make things easier is to pick up the eliminator quick change chuck http://www.woodpeck.com/quickchuck.html
or an extreme extension
http://www.woodpeck.com/xtremextension.html
With these guys you only need an allen wrench to change your bit. I do not personally own one, but checked the eliminator chuck out at the woodworking shows and it is a pretty cool set up.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Tony welcome to the forums. The routers they use on the show are porter cable they use a 2 wrenchs to hold the shaft and the collet. It comes standard for that brand of router.


----------



## Tony (Sep 11, 2004)

Thanks guys


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Tony, Bosch 1617 series routers also use the two wrench system.


----------



## Tony (Sep 11, 2004)

thanks for the info


----------



## desertfox87109 (Sep 30, 2005)

Hi Tony! Several years ago, I was able to watch and record The Router Workshop on our PBS station. Back then, they were using Hitachi M12V routers with 2 wrenches. It was on their recomendations that I bought 2 of them. To my dismay, the local PBS station quit carrying the Router Workshop. I really miss it. Back to the problem. Although the M12V supplies only one wrench, a second wrench can be used with the router. The standard lock can be bypassed because it is located inside the housing. However, there is enough of the locking shaft visible to catch with a second wrench. It just requires another size, the supplied wrench fits only the loosening nut, not the locking nut. Good Luck.


----------



## Tony (Sep 11, 2004)

thanks for the info unfortunatly I know owen 4 routers and all of them use the lock and one wrench and if I went out to buy another router I do not think that it would be a wise choice to return home LOL


----------



## lcm1947 (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi Tony. I'm no expect by any means but I think it all depends on the particular router that you have. I have a PC 690 that you have to use two wrenches. I would think that only having to use one wrench would be great. Having to use two is a real pain in my opinion.


----------

